# Need a good Auto Electric place



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got some problems on my Explorer, with the power windows and sun-roof. They are all down, and a short somewhere has nixed all three. So its a cold mother now to drive, and I have to tarp it every night to keep from getting rained/snowed. I've replaced the fuses and relays to no avail. Both windows and sunroof all run off the same fuse, so something, somewhere along the line is messed.

Anyway, it is beyond what I know how to do, so I'm looking for a good auto-electrical shop- preferably in West Jordan area. Any recommendations?


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

what year???? Im an auto tech and own a repair shop... I know you wouldnt want to bring it to brigham city ... but I could look up a wire schematic and look it over and see if I can help you out!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

96 Explorer Sport


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I thought you sold it?? Those are usually ran off of one of those little silver auto reset fuses that are on the fuse panel. They will often get really hot when there is a short and therefore won't reset.
Sounds like you have already tried switching the relays around??


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I sold my 97 and bought this one for my son to drive.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bad master switch?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the help.


----------

